# My Led Love



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Snagged this of the bay the other day for a song. Turned out I was the only bidder. It is in NOS state. Only downside is that it came with no case or papers.




























Original add:









Hope you like


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very cool - It does not appear to be telling the time ? do you have to press the button ? - I want one anyway !

Edit - there is no battery in it ! just read other post, duh


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

It is working perfectly. Tells the time, date and day as well as seconds.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Love it - I think we should christen that model the 'Cylon'!! :to_become_senile:


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Now I know why i loved it. From my favorite series. Battle Star Galactica!!!!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

ChrisG said:


> Now I know why i loved it. From my favorite series. Battle Star Galactica!!!!


Good to remember version 1.0 - life's been hard since the reboot.... :rofl:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

By your command :yes:

i wonder what happened to Metal Mickey........ was he a distant cousin ? :thumbup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

harryblakes7 said:


> By your command :yes:
> 
> i wonder what happened to Metal Mickey........ was he a distant cousin ? :thumbup:


He was but I melted him down to create this 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> By your command :yes:
> 
> i wonder what happened to Metal Mickey........ was he a distant cousin ? :thumbup:


Ha Ha there were some great jokes about Metal Mickey in the day, But sadly I can not remember any









Anyway Gary's Majestyk's sibling


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome watches Guys. Keep them coming.


----------

